# Marcus Luttrell and the NRA



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

He is the man! Anyone who hasn't read his books is missing out. Great link Short!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I seen that on tv the other day. It's about time the NRA started to make commercials that are worthwhile. I've complained for years, that they aren't doing enough. The wife and I Volunteered once for the NRA, the guy in charge wanted us to pass out information at a local gun store. I asked him why in the hell would I want to pass out information at a gun store. I am pretty sure everyone at the local gun store is fully aware, if not members of the NRA. I told him we would go to Wally Mart or somewhere similar. He never called or tried to contact us. Talk about stupid.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Quite fitting for today being that it is 9/11. I long to hear our President speak so forcefully and hopefully, some day, we will have one with gonads to actually mean it when he draws a line in the sand.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree 100% with Eric, I have stated on here several times, the NRA needs to get commercials and events out to the public other then its members and Hunting shows.

Every time they call me, I give them an ear full about it also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for you Ed. The feeling is mutual... We just may join again, if we do I am going to tell them to keep their chinese knife.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've done the same as Ed and Eric several times, written emails more times than I can count and NEVER got a response. I gave an earful a few years back to a guy from the national office at the NRA convention in Phoenix, quite honestly he made me feel as though I was wasting his time.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Just a reminder for yall to check out the NRA museum in Fairfax. REALLY AWESOME...and their gift shop is top knotch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

